# New Market 3.3.11



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Found at AndroidPolice

Download here: http://bit.ly/uvXCOm


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of these improvements are AWESOME! Much much better overall!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> Found at AndroidPolice
> 
> Download here: http://bit.ly/uvXCOm


Downloading now. Thank you!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn the new market is better in every way.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully it fixes the BUG of randomly (and silently) changing accounts...

Another nice thing would be to properly link the installed apps on the phone to "My Apps" at http://android.market.com/.


----------



## tw33kr (Nov 1, 2011)

I still have the issue where it will only show 20-25 results from a search, I really hope they get that one ironed out.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Auto-download updates by default is nice...


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

tw33kr said:


> I still have the issue where it will only show 20-25 results from a search, I really hope they get that one ironed out.


I fully agree. It's a "feature" that google added that confuses me to no end. I'm sure it will be removed eventually. Regardless, I'm loving the update. Thank you again OP.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Cant wait to try this out.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear its pretty buggy. Can someone report back after 24 hours of use?

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I hear its pretty buggy. Can someone report back after 24 hours of use?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


The android police article says it is buggy on honeycomb tablets. No issues for me so far.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

This newer version seems significantly faster!!

Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the breakdown of app reviews


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Can someone help? I can't get it to install.

I tried just installing the APK and it wouldn't work. Then I tried through root explorer but I couldn't get that to work either. I don't have a "market" app in my system/app folder but I thought I read somewhere to replace the "vending" apk. That didn't work either.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> Can someone help? I can't get it to install.
> 
> I tried just installing the APK and it wouldn't work. Then I tried through root explorer but I couldn't get that to work either. I don't have a "market" app in my system/app folder but I thought I read somewhere to replace the "vending" apk. That didn't work either.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Make sure there is no trace of a prior market app, whether its in system/app or data/app...don't be scared to just erase it...download the new market, place it in system/app with root explorer...set permissions (all checks for read and top check for write...leave the rest blank) reboot and install. Hope that helps.


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Make sure there is no trace of a prior market app, whether its in system/app or data/app...don't be scared to just erase it...download the new market, place it in system/app with root explorer...set permissions (all checks for read and top check for write...leave the rest blank) reboot and install. Hope that helps.


Do I delete anything out of system/app besides any "market" apk? Ex: Vending.apk or MarketUpdater.apk?


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> Do I delete anything out of system/app besides any "market" apk? Ex: Vending.apk or MarketUpdater.apk?


Vending and market..not market updater.


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Vending and market..not market updater.


After some force closes, wiping of data, and rebooting, it's working great. Thanks!


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> After some force closes, wiping of data, and rebooting, it's working great. Thanks!


Cool.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

hall said:


> Hopefully it fixes the BUG of randomly (and silently) changing accounts...


 Can someone on the old Market check something ? You might have to have MULTIPLE Google accounts set up on the phone though.

- Clear data for the Market
- Re-open the Market (you should be prompted to accept terms of use)

On that window, does it list an email address/account ? I never noticed it before.


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Does this one still have the bug where you get an error that prevents you from purchasing an app?


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

hall said:


> Hopefully it fixes the BUG of randomly (and silently) changing accounts...


+1.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

hall said:


> Hopefully it fixes the BUG of randomly (and silently) changing accounts...


+1 here too...I have 3 accounts set up on my bolt and use 2 of the 3 just for Gmail and the other one for everything (market, contacts, Gmail, etc.) And always getting frustrated when it switched to another one. Another issue I hope is fixed now is when I go to re-download purchased apps after a fresh rom install, I would have to use titanium to wipe data while it was still running to agree again then get the accept&download button and I had to do this several times before it finally seemed to work on its own.

Sent from my ProTekk CyanogenBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

